# Trapping rabbits....



## critterslayer (Feb 7, 2013)

I built a few rabbit traps. How do i get one to go in my trap? What do i bait it with? Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Raylander (Feb 7, 2013)

Freshly peeled baby carrots. Did you build box style traps?


----------



## gonehunting81 (Feb 7, 2013)

Did you use old wood?  Most people say they wont go in a box made of new wood. And lettuce will work, and some people don't use anything.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 8, 2013)

I've got a buddy who's probably caught hundreds of rabbits in boxes. He says don't use any bait, take the bladder out of a rabbit and pour pee in the box. He also says you're gonna have the best luck when the temp. is 40 degrees.


----------



## critterslayer (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks guys! Yes, i used old wood. Its box style. I will keep trying.


----------



## critterslayer (Feb 8, 2013)

Has anyone tried vannila extract on a cottonball? does it work?


----------



## Swain08 (Feb 8, 2013)

Never tried vanilla extract but I've always caught them using apples sliced up and take an old spray bottle and put apple cider in it and spray the inside of the box with that


----------



## Offroadtek (Feb 8, 2013)

I know peanut better will get you squirrels.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 8, 2013)

If you've got it in a good spot, you often don't need bait. Apples have worked the best for me. Caught a lot of rabbits with apple bait, but be forewarned that you'll also catch possums.


----------



## Tlen (Feb 8, 2013)

nchillbilly   has it  apples  dose  it  for  me


----------



## critterslayer (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok. I will try apples. It's a good spot. I have a question...why would they go into my box without bait? I guess because it looks like a den?? Do they like birdseed like squirrels?


----------



## Vernon Holt (Feb 8, 2013)

*Rabbit Boxes*

I cut my teeth on rabbit boxes.  My Dad helped me with my first box, and from that point on it was solo.  I kept a sharp lookout for  used boards.  A good board was another rabbit box.  I ended up with at least a dozen boxes.  Never had new nails with which to fasten boards together.  I carefully removed and straightened old rusty nails.

The school bus made the run shortly after daylight, so this didn't leave much time for me to check boxes and catch the bus to school.

As others have said, neither did I ever use bait.  Any bait or lure which might attract a rabbit will for sure attract possums.  After smiley has spent a night in your box, you can forget catching a rabbit in that box for weeks or even months.  Nothing co-habits with a possum except another possum.

Rabbits, like all critters are curious.  They examine every cavity and every hollow that that exists where they travel.  A rabbit box does an acceptable job of replicating a hollow log.  He will readily enter and trip the box without benefit of any attraction.

Setting rabbit boxes is like every other venture which involves pursuing game.  If there is no sign, you are wasting you time setting a box there.  A keen observer will notice droppings, tracks, trails, and potential food sources.  Place your box near cover, but not in cover.  The box should be visible from all directions.

My rabbit trapping was done during the 1930's when country people ate lots of rabbits.  I liked them then and would love to have one fried now like my mother could fix them.  I have two boxes in my barn now but don't set them due to scarcity of rabbits.  I have one rabbit around one of my gardens, but I consider him seed.

When I trapped during boyhood, I sold them alive for .25 each and was proud of that quarter.  Spent most of the loot on 16 gauge shells and 22 long rifle cartridges.

PS: To my friend, Jody Hawk: How well do I recall your generousity and thoughtfullness in bringing me that package of fresh, dressed cottontail rabbit.  That was 7 or 8 years ago.  Still remember how much I enjoyed it!!  Thanks again.


----------



## critterslayer (Feb 8, 2013)

Vernon Holt said:


> I cut my teeth on rabbit boxes.  My Dad helped me with my first box, and from that point on it was solo.  I kept a sharp lookout for  used boards.  A good board was another rabbit box.  I ended up with at least a dozen boxes.  Never had new nails with which to fasten boards together.  I carefully removed and straightened old rusty nails.
> 
> The school bus made the run shortly after daylight, so this didn't leave much time for me to check boxes and catch the bus to school.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your help. I will update if i catch one. I have made four boxes so far. There are definitely rabbits in the area. How do you build your boxes? Trip mechanism/how your door closes...ect.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 8, 2013)

Vernon Holt said:


> PS: To my friend, Jody Hawk: How well do I recall your generousity and thoughtfullness in bringing me that package of fresh, dressed cottontail rabbit.  That was 7 or 8 years ago.  Still remember how much I enjoyed it!!  Thanks again.



My pleasure Mr. Vernon, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't use any bait. I just find a trail along a fence line and set the trap under the fence along the trail.

If you catch a rabbit, let him spend some time in your other boxes and this will get them seasoned.

I think I might set my traps this PM.  I usually can catch one within 12 hours.

I also put metal flashing around the trip lever hole inside the box, due to the occasional squirrel that gets caught and tries to gnaw his way out.


----------



## gonehunting81 (Feb 9, 2013)

Vernon, do you make the back of your boxes solid or use wire in on the back were they can see threw it?


----------



## Vernon Holt (Feb 9, 2013)

gonehunting81 said:


> Vernon, do you make the back of your boxes solid or use wire in on the back were they can see threw it?


 
Have built them both ways with no discernable difference.

I kinda prefer a solid back.  Makes the box appear to be more like a hollow log or some kind of burrow.


----------



## Stroker (Feb 11, 2013)

Made dozens of them when I was a kid. Always used old boards and wasn't to worried about a perfect fit. The best ones I made were made from bark on hardwood slabs. Hardly ever used any bait, lettuce works best, but apples catch more possums. The club I'm in now has plenty of rabbits, time to find me some slabs and get some built now so they will be seasoned come rabbit season.


----------



## Supercracker (Feb 12, 2013)

How big are guys making these boxes?

Any pictures of your set up you could share?


----------



## Rabbitchaser (Feb 12, 2013)

*This is the only ones to use.*



Caught 11 rabbits in one week using this trap and half apple.


----------



## Rip Steele (Feb 13, 2013)

Rabbitchaser I've never seen a rabbit box like that. How does it work? I see the trip, but does it hook to a door on the right side? I can't tell by the picture.


----------



## Rabbitchaser (Feb 13, 2013)

The whole wire frame lifts up and the trip hooks to the dow rod that is hanging in the middle, has a notch cut in it about 2 inches from top. Best trap i have ever used no matter the temperture. The plywood bottom is 2x2 feet square.. hope this helps.


----------



## Supercracker (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks. So the whole box falls down on the base?  That's pretty cool. 

With all that I was reading about using old wood I figured wire mesh was totally out of the question.


----------



## Rip Steele (Feb 13, 2013)

Rabbitchaser said:


> The whole wire frame lifts up and the trip hooks to the dow rod that is hanging in the middle, has a notch cut in it about 2 inches from top. Best trap i have ever used no matter the temperture. The plywood bottom is 2x2 feet square.. hope this helps.



Wouldn't have ever thought it would work, but an interesting trap. Thanks for the share


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 13, 2013)

Had rabbit boxes as a kid.....Never used bait......Put in the edge
of fields or close to where you find rabbit pooo on cut tree stumps or
logs...


----------



## Rabbitchaser (Feb 13, 2013)

The wire mesh box is 20 x 20 inches by 8 inches tall. the uprisers are 23 inches. this will give you about a 13 inch open all around the trap and the rabbit sees nothing. sharpen the dow rod to a point and place a half of an apple and bam he is caught.


----------



## Buck Roar (Feb 14, 2013)

I just set out a cage with some fresh cut apples in it. Will it work?


----------



## Doug B. (Feb 15, 2013)

Buck Roar said:


> I just set out a cage with some fresh cut apples in it. Will it work?



Yes it will definitely work. You should have a possum within the first couple of nights.

If you do use bait, you will most likely have possum boxes instead of rabbit boxes. I don't use any bait for that reason.


----------



## ascirwin (Feb 16, 2013)

rabbitchaser,how about some more pictures,or plans.i would like to try some of them.to get training rabbits for my dogs.


----------

